# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من أين حشرت البهائم عليّ اليوم ؟!

## أبو مالك المديني

قال العلامة الحموي في معجم الأدباء = إرشاد الأريب إلى معرفة الأديب 4 / 1818 :
[788] علي بن عبيد الله السمسمي 
أبو الحسن اللغوي النحوي: كان جيد المعرفة بفنون علم العربية صحيح الخط غاية في إتقان الضبط، قرأ على أبي علي الفارسي وأبي سعيد السيرافي وكان ثقة في روايته، مات في محرم سنة خمس عشرة وأربعمائة في خلافة القادر بالله.
حدث ابن نصر قال حدثني الشيخ أبو القاسم ابن برهان النحوي قال قال لنا أبو الحسن السمسمي، وقد سأله رجل مسألة من مسائل النوكى: حضر مجلس أبي عبيدة رجل فقال: رحمك الله أبا عبيدة ما العنجيد؟ قال: رحمك الله ما أعرف هذا، قال سبحان الله أين يذهب بك عن قول الأعشى:
يوم تبدي لنا قتيلة عن جي ... د تليع تزينه الأطواق
فقال: عافاك الله، عن حرف جاء لمعنى والجيد العنق. ثم قام آخر في المجلس فقال: أبا عبيدة رحمك الله ما الأودع؟ قال: عافاك الله ما أعرفه، قال سبحان الله أين أنت عن قول العرب زاحم بعود أو دع فقال: ويحك هاتان كلمتان والمعنى أو اترك أو ذر، ثم استغفر الله وجعل يدرس، فقام رجل فقال: رحمك الله أخبرني عن كوفا أمن المهاجرين أم من الأنصار؟ قال: قد رويت أنساب الجميع وأسماءهم ولست أعرف فيهم كوفا. قال فأين أنت عن قوله تعالى والهدي معكوفا؟
قال: فأخذ أبو عبيدة نعليه واشتد ساعيا في مسجد البصرة يصيح بأعلى صوته:
من أين حشرت البهائم عليّ اليوم. اهــ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

اضحك الله سنك يا شيخ  :Smile:

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أخانا الفاضل ماجد.

----------

